# Writing to dvd with pmb



## ppj (May 9, 2010)

New Sony Handycam and trying to download videos to dvd. Using Picture Motion Browser and copy into PC okay, but when I try to burn to dvd just keep getting error messages (0040-0012-803F-40000025). Tried a few different types of disc. Tried using the "One Touch Disc Burn" feature on the camcorder too, and still get disc error messages so seems that the problem is with disc driver BUT the driver is working fine with other software programs. Can't find a helpdesk for Picture Motion Brower.


----------



## rjw918 (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang - I'm having the same problem with the same videocam and software, but using an HP external DVD writer ....

BTW - On the firdst disk I tried, it wrote the DVD files but won't auto-run or show the menu. The second disk (DVD+R) it didn't write any files and shows with Explorer as completely full - hmmm, maybe I screwed it up with an earlier atempt


----------

